# NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More!



## selfbuilt (Jul 17, 2009)

*NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More!*

_*Reviewer's Note: *The SR3 was provided for review by NiteCore. Please see their website  for more info._

*Warning: Pic heavy!*







*Manufacturer's specifications, as taken from Nitecore's website:*

 Features new SmartRing, allows user to conveniently choose brightness and functions according to own habits
CREE XR-E R2 high efficiency LED, Max output 220 Lumens
Military-grade aluminum alloy
Mil-Spec Type-III Hard-Anodized finish resists scratches
Stainless steel retaining ring on light bezel, effectively protects the light from drops and impacts
Tactical grip-ring on the tail
Special lanyard hole design
Anti-roll design.
Dimension: Head diameter 32mm, Tube diameter 22mm, Total length 107mm.
Weight:108 gram.
Battery: powered by one CR123 battery or one protected rechargeable Li-ion battery.
Max: 220 Lumens for up to 50 minutes.
Low: 5 Lumens for up to 40 hours.
MSRP: $120 USD
_*Note: an 1x18650 battery tube is in development – scroll down this review to see a prototype.*_ 

The SR3 is the first member of the new "SmartRing" series of NiteCore lights. The SmartRing design uses a new magnetic sensor technique to control mode switching. This is somewhat reminiscent of EagleTac's M2-series lights, but with a greater number of magnets (and modes) on the SR3 due to the matrix design. See below for a discussion of the user interface.






The SR3 comes in the high-end Nitecore light packaging, featuring a hard cardboard presentation box with closing clasp and textured foam. The light comes with a carrying pouch, wrist-strap, manual, warranty card, spare o-rings, and spare tail-cap switch. 





















From left to right: 1xCR123A, NiteCore SR3, NiteCore Extreme, JetBeam Jet-II PRO, 4Sevens Quark 123, LiteFlux LF3XT, Novatac 120P.

Dimensions:
1xCR123/RCR body: Weight 108.1g, Length 107.6mm x Width 32.0mm (bezel)

The light is larger than the typical 1xCR123A/RCR light, and has a fairly rugged look. Note the pronounced scalloped stainless steel bezel ring, control switch ring with magnets (just below the head), grip ring, and protruding forward clicky.

_NiteCore intends to offer a 1x18650 extension tube for the SR3, and has sent me a prototype model to evaluate._ :thumbsup: Note that the final machining and design of the shipping version will be different from what you see below, but overall length should be the same. 





















From left to right: 1x18650, NiteCore SR3, Darktort DT-E1.0, JetBeam Jet-III ST, JetBeam Jet-III M, Olight M20, 4Sevens Quark 123.

Dimensions:
1x18650 body: Weight 124.5g, Length 139.0mm x Width 32.0mm (bezel)

Note the overall similarity to the Darktort light.  Darktort is now known as the design testing arm of NiteCore, and the new SR3 appears to use the same reflector and bezel ring as the Darktort DT-E1.0. As you will see when I get into circuit performance and runtimes, the similarities are more than skin deep. 






The clicky feel is very similar other NiteCore lights with a forward clicky (e.g. Extreme). Thoughtful of them to throw in a spare switch, given the well-known greater failure rate of forward clickies. Thankfully, this is one area where DarkTort design has not infiltrated NiteCore (i.e. the DT-E1.0 had a flaky switch with poor feel). 

Fit and finish are excellent on my sample, no flaws in the type-III hard anodizing (glossy black). Body labels are thankfully kept to a minimum, although the lettering is not as sharp on this sample compared to some of my other NiteCore lights. Grip is certainly not an issue – in addition to reasonable knurling, the light has a large number of ridge details to enhance grip. The tailcap also includes a built-in grip ring. Note again that I do not know what the final design of the 18650 expansion tube will look like.

Screw threads are anodized for head or tailcap lock-out. :thumbsup: The light cannot tailstand, due to the forward clicky.










Note the NiteCore labels on the pill around the emitter.  Despite how it may appear in the second pic, the emitter is perfectly centered (the reflection of the writing in the reflector may make it look otherwise). See the first pic for an angled shot.

The light uses the standard Cree XR-E emitter, currently with a R2 output bin. As you will see in my beamshots below, my sample seems to be a fairly warm "cool tint" (I'd guestimate WG tint bin). Obviously, there is bound to be some variability here – there is no guarantee as to what you would receive. For those of you not familiar with tints, please see my Colour tint comparison and the summary LED tint charts found here. 

*Comparison Beamshots*

_Note that I inadvertently set the camera to an f-stop of 2.7 for the SR3 level pics (instead of 3.2 for all the other). So that will make everything seem a bit brighter on that SR3 row._

In 1xCR123/RCR format, all lights are on 100% on an AW protected RCR, about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 




























In 1x18650 format, all lights are on 100% on an AW protected 18650, about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 




























The camera is accentuating the tint difference a bit, but the SR3 is on the warmer side of "cool white" tints, similar to my Olight M20 R2. Overall beam characteristics are fairly typical for a general purpose 2xCR123A light, with fairly good throw (thanks to its deep reflector) and typical width spillbeam.

This likely explains why the light is so large for 1xCR123A/RCR light – its reflector/head design is identical to the larger 1x18650 Darktort DT-E1.0. oo:

_*UPDATE*: Some additional long-distance beamshots, to show you how the light compares to others in its class. 

Please see my recent 100-yard Outdoor Beamshot review for more details (and additional lights)._











*User Interface*

The NiteCore website will explain the magnetic switching system in more detail, but actual use of this light is remarkably straight-forward. 

Light is turned on/off by the tailcap forward clicky (press for momentary, click to lock-on). Screw threads are anodized, so you could also use it like a twisty switch.

To access any of the 8 pre-set output modes, simply turn the control ring. Lowest level (L1) is the farthest to the left/counterclockwise position (i.e. when holding it facing away from you). Highest level (L8) is the farthest to the right/clockwise. There are detents at each level, so you feel the ring softly "click" into each output level as you reach it. The total traverse of the ring for the 8 levels is just slightly less than a full turn around the body of the light. 

You can easily set the level from off by counting the number of detents, or adjust on the fly while the light is on. It is easy to adjust the output one-handed while holding the light in traditional underhand grip. A bit tricky in overhand tactical grip, but doable (its not possible in cigar grip, of course - two hands would be needed there to switch output modes).

The light also features a "hidden" strobe mode.  To access it, the light must be on and in Max output. Rapidly twist the control ring all the way to Min and back to Max within 2 seconds. However, in my testing, you don't always need to do the full 8 level Max-to-Min switch to activate it - sometimes just rapidly cycling down and back up 4-5 output levels from Max in 2 secs is sufficient to activate the strobe. :shrug: To revert to standard 8-constant output operation, simply do the rapid Max-Min-Max switch again within 2 secs. When in strobe configuration, the Max mode will then be replaced by a rapid tactical strobe, and the constant output levels will be condensed over the lower 7 levels (Max and Min output remain unaltered, but the other modes are adjusted to fit into 7 total positions). 

Pulse-Width-Modulation (PWM)

The SR3 uses PWM to create its lower output modes, but at a sufficiently high frequency that you will not be able to detect it without specialized equipment. I measured the frequency at 4.66-4.71 kHz from Min to Max on my sample (i.e. nearly 5000 cycles per second).

*SR3 PWM*





As I mentioned, strobe is at a "tactical" high level – 14.6 Hz in my testing. I certainly find it quite :green:.

*SR3 Strobe*





*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*










The SR3 is a heavily-driven light, in keeping with its larger build (i.e. greater heatsinking). Coupled with its R2 emitter, it is currently the brightest light on 1xRCR in my collection. oo: With its deep reflector, it also manages to score the top mark in terms of throw (again on RCR).

The SR3's output on primary CR123A is a bit lower at all levels, but still remains one of the highest output lights in my collection (along with the Quark 123 and Eagletac P10C). Throw again remains top of its class, thanks to the big deep reflector.

Min output is a very respectable low level on all batteries – typically as low as some of the continuously-variable lights. :thumbsup:






Somewhat surprisingly to me, output on 1x18650 is higher on all levels than on 1xRCR (despite both being 3.7V Li-ion sources :thinking. So the addition of the 18650 extension tube will provide slightly greater output along with significantly greater runtime.

Note that the max output and throw of the SR3 with 18650 is very similar to the DarkTort DT-E1.0 … 

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*










As you can see above, individual output levels are well-spaced across the total range. 

Runtime performance increases with each drop in output, as expected. The regulation pattern is a little uneven, with largely direct-drive on max on Li-ion (followed by a short jump before the battery regulation circuits kick in). The lower output runs seem a little ”noisy” (i.e. there are small fluctuations in output during the course of the run). But not to worry, these are not noticeable by eye – my lightmeter is simply highly sensitive and can pick them up.

And now how the SR3 compares to the competition ...































Output/runtime performance is simply excellent on RCR – this is definitely one of the best performers I’ve seen, especially on the Med output levels.  

Performance on CR123A is quite good, but doesn’t really stand out from most of the top-tier competition.














Now, what does that SR3 on 18650 Max output trace remind you of? :tinfoil: Or the Med L4 trace, for that matter? 

Basically, performance of the SR3 on 18650 on L8 and L4 are _an exact match_ to the DarkTort DT-E1.0 on Hi/Lo. Output levels and circuit characteristics are identical. 

*Potential Issues*

The magnetic control ring works well, and the detents are helpful for selecting your desired output level (even from off). But there is a bit of play in the movement of the ring, making it seem less firm that some may like.

Overall length is long for a 1xCR123A/RCR light (although about typical with the 1x18650 battery tube in place). 

Regulation pattern is a little unusual on Li-ion, with mainly direct-drive on Max and slight fluctuations over the regulated course of the lower output runs. This pattern is identical to the DarkTort DT-E1.0. 

Strobe mode can sometimes be activated by only twisting over half the full traverse (i.e. down and up 4-5 output levels from Max within 2 secs), making accidental strobing possible. 

There is a brief flash of higher output when switching into the Med-level Modes (i.e. L4 and L5), but this is fairly minor (and thankfully doesn't seem to be present on the lower L1-L3).

The light features physical reverse polarity protection in the head, requiring the use of button-top 18650 cells. Some of the newer high capacity flat-top 18650s (i.e. protected 2600mAh) may not work in this light without modification.

*General Observations*

NiteCore is marketing this light as an 1xCR123A/RCR light with the option for an 18650 battery tube. But given its obvious design heritage, you would be equally justified in thinking of it as an 18650-light with the option to run 1xCR123A/RCR. 

Indeed, this light is basically the DarkTort DT-E1.0 head with 6 additional output levels (plus hidden strobe) and a new control mechanism. And that’s not a bad thing – the DarkTort had a lot going for it, but was limited by its non-multipower circuit and slightly flaky switch. The SR3 brings NiteCore’s traditional forward clicky and new magnetic control ring interface, along with a great spacing of output levels (including a true low) and 1xCR123A/RCR support. :kiss:

The only potential drawback in my mind is the length of the light in 1xCR123A/RCR mode (due mainly to the deep reflector in the large head). But the flipside to this means that you have one of the best throwing 1xCR123A/RCR lights out there. And ergonomically it is still pleasant to handle as an 1xCR123A/RCR light – it is well balanced, and comfortable to grip in a variety of positions (especially for those of us with large hands ).

That extra body weight should also translate into better heat exchange, which has allowed NiteCore to drive the circuit harder. Here again, you can see the SR3 typically outperforms most of the competition on RCR/18650. Clearly, a lot of thought has gone into this circuit design and body build. :thumbsup:

The new control ring interface worked fairly reliably in my testing - except for the previously-reported inadvertent strobe mode activation by only a partial traverse switch. The strobe mode switching does feel a little glitchy, but I can live it since I don't see myself using it very often (i.e. just need to be careful not to rapidly switch down and up from Max). I would also like a slightly firmer feel to the switch ring mechanism (i.e. a little stiffer resistance, perhaps less of a traverse), but that’s just personal preference. NiteCore is certainly not alone in going for these new sorts of control mechanisms, and we’ll have to see how they hold up and compare long-term. So far, I can say that it is certainly intuitive enough and has worked well in testing.

In my mind, there is no doubt that this light is not meant to be a shelf queen or something that gets tucked away into a pocket/purse for slim every-day-carry (EDC). It is a show-off light, driven for max performance, with a rugged and rakish design that calls out for attention. I’m sure it will get some.


----------



## derfyled (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Great review again ! Thank's

Encore du super-travail, incroyable le temps et l'effort mis dans ces évaluations pour notre plus grand plaisir, merci !:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Thanks for a wonderful review once again. :thumbsup:

The suspicion of SR3 looking so much like Darktort is not unfounded afterall. And the addition of 18650 tube certainly spice things up, really have me considering this once again...
Is the LED off center btw?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



derfyled said:


> Encore du super-travail, incroyable le temps et l'effort mis dans ces évaluations pour notre plus grand plaisir, merci !:thumbsup:


Ça fait plaisir. 



Zeruel said:


> The suspicion of SR3 looking so much like Darktort is not unfounded afterall. And the addition of 18650 tube certainly spice things up, really have me considering this once again...
> Is the LED off center btw?


Yeah, the physical head design and circuit design of the SR3 are definitely coming from the DarkTort arm of the company.

Despite how it may appear in the second front-end pic, the emitter is perfectly centered (the reflection of the writing in the reflector may make it look otherwise). See the first head-on pic for an angled shot that shows it better.


----------



## strinq (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Great review.
It's a looker of a light to me. 
Was wondering, does nitecore advertise OTF lumens or emitter lumens?


----------



## Jedi Knife (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Great review and pics! Unfortunately, it looks like the beam is quite yellow.


----------



## AbleArcher (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Another great review, Selfbuilt. It never ceases to amaze me just how much time and effort you must put into each and every review :thumbsup:



strinq said:


> Great review.
> It's a looker of a light to me.
> Was wondering, does nitecore advertise OTF lumens or emitter lumens?


 
A friend of mine recently bought an NDI and had the same question. He emailed NiteCore and their response (and I'm sure he won't mind me quoting them) was:-



> Thank you for your email here.
> 180 to 190 Lumens stated in the instruction manual is the LED output Lumens, and the 130 Lumens stated in our website is the actual output Lumens. And now, all of our new version manual states 130 Lumens.


 
I therefore assume that the website gives the OTF ratings for all their lights ?


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Hey selfbuilt,

nice and very extensive review. 

One of the most important aspects for me is the ability of full one-handed-operation. 

With the extention-tube, would you be able to use the tailcap - switch and the selector-ring without changing the grip on the flashlight? Would you be able to make a picture where you can show us that aspect? 

Thank you very much! 


Stephan


----------



## Dual (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

I recieved my SR3 yesterday. Its a pretty awesome light, my first CR123 light. 

There is a minor problem with it though. On every output other than L8 there is a high pitch whining noise. Can you hear it on your one?

I've emailed nitecore about it and they say that this is normal. What causes this noise?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



strinq said:


> Was wondering, does nitecore advertise OTF lumens or emitter lumens?





AbleArcher said:


> I therefore assume that the website gives the OTF ratings for all their lights ?


Yes, NiteCore switched a little while ago from "emitter lumens" to "OTF lumens". While I always recommend you take all manufacturer specs with a grain of salt, 220 lumens doesn't sound like a bad estimate to me.



Jedi Knife said:


> Great review and pics! Unfortunately, it looks like the beam is quite yellow.


Part of that is simply the camera accentuating the tint in comparison to the slightly bluish cool-whites. In real life, I don't find the beam as warm as my Olight M20 R2 (confirmed WH tint, slightly greenish).

In any case, NiteCore (like virtually all makers) is not guaranteeing a defined tint bin - you could get anything in a cool-white range. Note that I have noticed that warmer WG/WH tints seem to be somewhat common for R2 output bins. 



Stephan_L said:


> One of the most important aspects for me is the ability of full one-handed-operation.
> With the extention-tube, would you be able to use the tailcap - switch and the selector-ring without changing the grip on the flashlight? Would you be able to make a picture where you can show us that aspect?


The overhand tactical grip shown in the review is the only chance you have to do full one-handed operation with the 18650 tube:






Honestly, this would depend on how big your hands are - and how strong your pinky finger is! I can do it, but I find it a bit of chore to change outputs one-handed this way (much easier on 1xCR123A/RCR, as you have several fingers to allow you to move the ring).

I guess this is one case where the looser control ring turning is actually a benefit  ... I doubt you could do it one-handed on 18650 if it were any stiffer.



Dual said:


> There is a minor problem with it though. On every output other than L8 there is a high pitch whining noise. Can you hear it on your one? I've emailed nitecore about it and they say that this is normal. What causes this noise?


It is indeed normal - or at least common. It is believed to be "inductor whine" due to the close proximity of certain elements within the circuitry. Although some circuit designs may be more susceptible to this than others, all lights can show signs of it. It is unpredictable and quite variable, although a given light is usually consistent on how and when it can be induced.

In my case, I cannot detect it on Max, but can hear it on L4-L7. I would rate my sample as below average in sound intensity for it, compared to other lights in my collection. Again, most of my lights do have it to some degree - but it only shows up in certain outputs and on certain battery configurations.

If it's any consolation, apparently it gets harder to notice as you age.  It's well known that we loose the ability to detect higher sound frequency as we get older.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Great review, thanks! :wave:

I already contacted my dealer because of the strobe issue, mine sometimes activates just by turning quickly from a lower level to Max. As it seems, mine is not the only one, it seems to be a general problem. No need to send it back to get another one!

At the price the light costs, it could be bugfree! :scowl:


----------



## Moonshadow (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



> Great review and pics! Unfortunately, it looks like the beam is quite yellow.



Yes, the contrast with the Extreme is quite striking in the pictures above.

The R2 in my D20 is also rather yellow. Sadly, Nitecore seem to be moving away from the crisp white WC tint used on the Q5 models. :sigh:


----------



## torpeau (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Good work and thanks!

I think I'll wait for the 18650 version.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Nice, but next to the Nitecore Extreme, the SR3 looks pretty ugly.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Yeah when the 18650 tubes are packaged with the head I will most certainly get one of these. 
:twothumbs

I can't read the runtime graphs but when I catch someone else home they will help. Partial colorblindness. Thanks for the great review as always.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Excellent review of a very interesting light. The relationship between Nitecore and Darktort is now clear, with Darktort essentially the toe-in-the-water outfit trying out beta versions of upcoming Nitecore products. A far better way to do it than having first runs with the risk of multiple failures/recalls...

It's a chunky-looking light with a very good performance indeed, and the selector ring is simplicity itself to understand. Those who are averse to complicated UIs should have no difficulties with this one. The power options of CR123A, RCR123 or 18650 make it very flexible, too. Let's hope it proves robust and reliable in use.

Moving to the Reviews section...


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



Moonshadow said:


> Yes, the contrast with the Extreme is quite striking in the pictures above.
> The R2 in my D20 is also rather yellow. Sadly, Nitecore seem to be moving away from the crisp white WC tint used on the Q5 models. :sigh:





Guy's Dropper said:


> Nice, but next to the Nitecore Extreme, the SR3 looks pretty ugly.


To be fair, I don't really think that's NiteCore's fault. I understand from a number of other China-based flashlight makers that their distributors can-not/will-not supply defined tint or Vf bins for R2s. 

In fact, I have seen some chatter that a number of the supposed R2 output bins supplied by those distributors are not be trusted either (i.e. the manufacturers pay for R2 bins but get Q5s - hard to know unless you get the whole reel). That's why some of them have paired up with US-based dealers to get their hands on confirmed R2 bins from Cree distributors in the US (greatly adding to cost, since they need to be shipped out to China).

If I were completely cynical, I might suspect that I was actually getting a Q5 every time I saw a premium white tint in a supposed R2 light. :nana: Of course, that might very well be a trade-off some are willing to make - defined WC-tint Q5, or roll-the-dice-tint R2. 



Sgt. LED said:


> I can't read the runtime graphs but when I catch someone else home they will help. Partial colorblindness. Thanks for the great review as always.


Sorry about that Sarge ... I'm afraid I'm rather limited in my palette and resolution here.  I've experimented with doing various dotted lines, but things wind up becoming even more of a mess.



DM51 said:


> It's a chunky-looking light with a very good performance indeed, and the selector ring is simplicity itself to understand. Those who are averse to complicated UIs should have no difficulties with this one. The power options of CR123A, RCR123 or 18650 make it very flexible, too. Let's hope it proves robust and reliable in use.


A good way to describe it - perhaps instead of Dark Torts, we should be asking for Chunky Monkeys? :laughing:

I too am curious as to how these UIs will hold up long-term, but it is nice to see progress in this direction.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

if im not mistaken...thats one of the best single CR123A/RCR out there?
how does it compare to the Spartanian II do you have any data?

and gosh the new nitecore HA is DARK isnt it....much much darker compared to the Extreme in your picture

I find it mildly interesting that surefire puts thier website and "surefire" on thier tailcaps, and nitecore puts it on the other end, the reflector...lol
Crenshaw


----------



## Tomcat! (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Selfbuilt, great review. Do you know if the 18650 tube will fit an Extreme head or if Nitecore might be planning one especially for the Extreme? The SR3 looks a bit too chunky for me but the tube on my NEX would be perfect.


----------



## csshih (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

interesting review.. this light would be a decent one(price wise) if they included the 18650 tube.. too bad that it's still in development.

oh, did you mean, XR-E, not XP-E? it appears to be the former...

oop, and I thought "q5" was also a bin.. not a package.. so it would be a Cree XR-E R2 Bin?


----------



## grinsekatz (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Thanks selfbuilt for another great and detailed review! :twothumbs
It is a really nice flashlight and on RCR it is really darn bright.
My lux numbers for throw are unfortunately significant lower and I'm not sure why. :shrug:
For those who can't wait for the 18650 extension:
you can also mount the NiteCore head with the Darktort body - works fine. 

Alex


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



Crenshaw said:


> if im not mistaken...thats one of the best single CR123A/RCR out there?
> how does it compare to the Spartanian II do you have any data?


I've just updated the RCR graphs with the Spartanian II results (hit your browser reload to see them). As you'll see, the SR-3 clearly outperforms it at Hi settings.



Crenshaw said:


> and gosh the new nitecore HA is DARK isnt it....much much darker compared to the Extreme in your picture


The SR3 is completely black, with a glossy finish. In fact, it looks just like the DarkTort ... surprise, surprise ... 



csshih said:


> oh, did you mean, XR-E, not XP-E? it appears to be the former... oop, and I thought "q5" was also a bin..


Typo fixed, it should now read as XR-E and R2 bin everywhere.



Tomcat! said:


> Selfbuilt, great review. Do you know if the 18650 tube will fit an Extreme head or if Nitecore might be planning one especially for the Extreme? The SR3 looks a bit too chunky for me but the tube on my NEX would be perfect.


No, the SR3 will not mate with the Extreme's E-series compatible body/head. However, as grinsekatz points out:


grinsekatz said:


> My lux numbers for throw are unfortunately significant lower and I'm not sure why. :shrug:
> For those who can't wait for the 18650 extension:
> you can also mount the NiteCore head with the Darktort body - works fine.


Good catch grinsekatz - yes, the SR3 head fits and functions perfectly on the DartTort DT-E1.0 body. :twothumbs

As for lux numbers, every meter is different (depends on calibration). Mine seems to report about "average" numbers, but they actually vary quite a bit from one sample meter to another. It should be internally consistent to allow you to compare relative throw among your lights.


----------



## 276 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Nice review as always. It would be nice if they added a clip to the extended body.


----------



## NoFair (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Great review as always:thumbsup:

The addition of an 18650 tube greatly adds to the usability of the light imho. Might have to get one if I don't get my U2 Milkied

Sverre


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

wow, i may just need to sell my spartanian then....

Crenshaw


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Thank you for this excellent review, I love my SR3 even with the Strobe-bug


----------



## euroken (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Thanks again for a great review. Your NEX review previously made the decision for me to buy the light before. Looks like I'll be buying SR3 because of your review again :twothumbs

One question, does the Darktort tailcap fit on SR3 body? Thanks again!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



euroken said:


> One question, does the Darktort tailcap fit on SR3 body? Thanks again!


No, the Darktort has a different design for the tailcaps - it's not interchangeable with the SR3. You can only exchange the heads between the Darktort and SR3 bodies.


----------



## euroken (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Bummer. Nitecore legos would have been exciting! 

Thank you Selfbuilt!


----------



## m16a (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Edit. Question removed.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

This design does interest me ............

Kinda wish the brightness ring had an OFF position.


When will we see some updates on this model ??



I don't recall any other light maker with a brightness ring like this.(w/magnets)
.


----------



## HKJ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



TooManyGizmos said:


> I don't recall any other light maker with a brightness ring like this.(w/magnets)
> .



EagleTac M2C4/M2XC4 and JetBeam raptor both models.


----------



## Arkiv N (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Great review as always selfbuilt. Thank you!


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

I decided to go for the SR3 as my first 18650 light as soon as the body was posted on the 4sevens web site. I received 5 out of 100. I already had some AW 2600 mAh cells and a charger for another light that has yet to show up (after months of waiting), but the flat top on these cells does not play nice with the polarity protection setup on the head contact of the SR3. And, worse, a magnetic spacer on top of the battery plays havoc with the magnetic switch. However, I contrived a fix; I trimmed a small gold coated spring off of an old broken switch I had in my hobby box, and placed that on top of the cell. Works very well, but it's still kind of a kludge. I may resort to soldering a bead onto the positive contact of the cell. 

I don't consider that a problem with the SR3, however, merely the cell. The light itself is very well constructed, and filled with thoughtful features. The threading is very well done, with lead ins machined into the flat surface on the ends of the very thick battery tube, and these make screwing on the head or the switch much easier. It is very grippy even though there is minimal knurling with the 18650 tube on, and it's got a bit heft without being too heavy. It doesn't make my pockets sag, for instance. The holes in the grip ring handle not one but two strands of paracord each, which is unusual and nice. And the ring switch works excellently, allowing for the selection of light levels while the light is off without any issue. While it is on, one can sometimes accidentally activate the 'mode switch' if you are flicking up and down light levels quickly. Decisiveness is the solution for this bug, I think, but it is a minor bug nonetheless. In the woods, it throws very well too; finally I have a light that out throws the my similarly sized 27LT. 

Overall, I'm not sorry I dropped the dough on it, though the 18650 tube really ought to come with a sheath that fits the light with the tube installed if they are going to charge over 30 bucks for it.


----------



## euroken (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Ack I just ordered some magnets for the 18650-26 setup...

SR3 definitely is a well built, high quality light. I only had a little qualms about the selector ring not 'clicking' distinctively but I got passed that real quick once I started comparing the light output with other lights


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

For the HI price they want ....................

I won't order till they put a white "WC" bin in it .


I don't like the current tint !

.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



PhotonSuperposition said:


> I already had some AW 2600 mAh cells and a charger for another light that has yet to show up (after months of waiting), but the flat top on these cells does not play nice with the polarity protection setup on the head contact of the SR3. And, worse, a magnetic spacer on top of the battery plays havoc with the magnetic switch.


Thanks for sharing your observations of the light. That's a really good point about the flat-tops on the new high capacity AW protected 18650s (2600mAh). I don't have any on hand, so am not able to test in this setup. I can see the magnet solution would be problematic. 

Of course, I don't normally recommended a magnet anyway, since it could potentially slip and short the cell - unless tacked in place with crazy glue or such. It seems like you would indeed have to add some sort of bridge in this case for those batts (a dab of solder on the positive contact nipple in the head is probably the safest thing).


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

UPDATE:

The question of using the new higher capacity flat-top 18650s (i.e. protected 2600mAh) has been surfacing a lot lately. 

Like a number of recently released 18650-class lights, the SR3 features physical reverse polarity protection in the head (i.e. requires the use of button-top cells). As such, some of the newer flat-top 18650s may not work in this light without modification.

I have added this point to the Potential Issues section of all my recent reviews (where applicable), and will be commenting on it all future reviews of this class of light.


----------



## TriChrome (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

I hate to be the harbinger of bad news (especially since I just posted in the NiteCore Extreme thread with problems as well), but my SR3 arrived dead on arrival. The plastic retaining ring (which protects against reverse polarity) with the gold colored pill inside it was loose in the body when I got it.

I replaced it those parts (seemed they used a little dab of glue to hold the pill in, which isn't good for the connection), and the light goes on for maybe 20 times, then expectantly won't turn on again for several clicks. Rebuilt/cleaned/lubed, replaced the switch, and it did the same during a couple hours of playing with it. It's my second NiteCore in as many weeks with a problem so it's going back, so needless to say I'm either extremely unlucky, or their QC isn't the greatest.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



selfbuilt said:


> As such, some of the newer flat-top 18650s may not work in this light without modification.


 
AW18650 2600mA*h do not work on my SR3.

I've reported it in this thread, maybe others will comment there as well.


----------



## HKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



EngrPaul said:


> AW18650 2600mA*h do not work on my SR3.
> 
> I've reported it in this thread, maybe others will comment there as well.



No surprise in that, the plus connection on the SR3 is flat, it has to be elevated to work with flat top batteries.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

I want One of these.... VG


----------



## Dioni (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Thanks for more this nice review! I'm getting interested in that light.


----------



## moraino (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Where to get the 18650 extension? Is it available yet?


----------



## Dioni (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



moraino said:


> Where to get the 18650 extension? Is it available yet?


 
+1 :thinking:


----------



## Link Archer VI (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Sorry folks, the 18650 extension was only a limited run of 100pcs(i think), and they're all gone now. It used to be on 4sevens, but it has disappeared now.


----------



## Jackyl (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Wow, this is a surprisingly short thread for such a seemingly popular model.

I decided to swap my SS NEX for an SR3 and had a few questions. The NEX's lowest output was rated at 2 lumens while the SR3 claims 5. Is this really the case? I was hoping for a lower low than even the NEX, but think the pros will outweigh the cons for me overall. No hidden low low?

The NEX (Q5) was also rated at 180 lumens for 75 min. where as the SR3 claims 240 for 50 min. Is this accurate or just a more realistic claim than in the past like how they changed from emitter output to OTF ratings?

Does the ring get gunked up with pocket lint requiring occasional cleaning and re-lube? How about if it gets submerged? I realize that this is no small feat, so I am hoping they sealed it up well and used a waterproof grease.

I'm hoping the strobe issue is just a nit picky issue that would **** off most flashaholics, but not me for some reason.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



Jackyl said:


> Wow, this is a surprisingly short thread for such a seemingly popular model.


Yes, for some reason, discussion of this light never seemed to catch on here. :shrug:



> I decided to swap my SS NEX for an SR3 and had a few questions. The NEX's lowest output was rated at 2 lumens while the SR3 claims 5. Is this really the case? I was hoping for a lower low than even the NEX, but think the pros will outweigh the cons for me overall. No hidden low low?
> 
> The NEX (Q5) was also rated at 180 lumens for 75 min. where as the SR3 claims 240 for 50 min. Is this accurate or just a more realistic claim than in the past like how they changed from emitter output to OTF ratings?


The Lo mode of my SR3 is definitely lower than my NEX, but it is not as low as my EX10. This is not the first time that manufacturer's specs have not matched my testing ... but things can change over time, so not sure if the relative relationship has stayed the same over time.

As for the Hi modes, the SR3 is brighter than the others. The runtime graphs should tell you the rest of the story. 



> Does the ring get gunked up with pocket lint requiring occasional cleaning and re-lube? How about if it gets submerged? I realize that this is no small feat, so I am hoping they sealed it up well and used a waterproof grease.


It is definitely a lint attractor, but that doesn't seem to be a problem. Haven't tried submerging it personally.



> I'm hoping the strobe issue is just a nit picky issue that would **** off most flashaholics, but not me for some reason.


Yeah, it's not that easy to trigger - you probably wouldn't notice it, as long as you take your time in cycling modes.


----------



## LiveForNight (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

I work as a surveillance officer at a casino and use mostly low modes to read printed text and not lose my camera vision, strobe to temporarily incapacitate when I go to the floor to arrest and around 150 lumens to navigate through bird-nests to directly view cage and pit employees during an employee audit (we look at employees more than gamers because they have more opportunity to steal). My lights are at least as valuable to me as OC is to an LEO so quality and dependability is very important. In 16 years I have NEVER reported to shift without a flashlight.

I am very new to posting (first one) and probably never would have but felt compelled to say thank you to selfbuilt for another great review that helped me narrow down a purchase. Your reviews have sealed the deal on a half dozen different lights over the last few years. I prefer to lurk and glean info from more knowledgeable and wiser people and then make my decision. I would like to take this opportunity to thank all the reviewers at the same time because I will most likely never post again. Thanks to all that contribute here and keep up the great work. What you are doing is very important because for some of us our lights keep us working and safe. 

Cheers


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



LiveForNight said:


> I work as a surveillance officer at a casino ...
> I am very new to posting (first one) and probably never would have but felt compelled to say thank you to selfbuilt for another great review that helped me narrow down a purchase. Your reviews have sealed the deal on a half dozen different lights over the last few years.


Thanks for sharing your perspective, and for the support. 

:welcome:


----------



## Letomax (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Thanks for the review Selfbuilt! I have been looking at this light and a review such as this is invaluable! lovecpf


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Hello Selfbuilt,

I kind of feel like I'm talking to the Wizard of Oz behind a computer curtain whose identity is never to be revealed. But the mystery is also kind of cool!

Although I'm new to CPF (one week), I have been relying on your reviews for months and like so many, I can't thank you enough for the incredible amount of information that you put together along with the time and dedication to do all that you do for all of us!

Now on to my reasons for writing to you, in narrowing my choice for an EDC light that meets all my criteria and based in great part on the information you provide, the SR3 seems be the closest to meeting my needs.

A few things though that I have not found or simply missed, include what type of reflector the SR3 comes with (smooth, OP, or LOP)? Because if I understand correctly, the ringy beam of an R2 based light can be smoothed out when combined with a textured reflector.

Has Nitecore indicated that it will be updating the emitter to the increasingly popular XPG-R5 anytime soon or any other LED?

Lastly, after over a year on the market and the introduction of so many new EDC models, would you rate the SR3 as a long-term reliable flashlight and still worthy of the $120.00 price tag. I know this is a partially subjective question, but your personal opinion will go a long way in whether I purchase the SR3 as my primary EDC or not. I hope that isn't placing unfair pressure on you, but "you da man" in all matters of illumination.

Thanks in advance for your responses to my questions!!!

All the best,
John


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



> A few things though that I have not found or simply missed, include what type of reflector the SR3 comes with (smooth, OP, or LOP)? Because if I understand correctly, the ringy beam of an R2 based light can be smoothed out when combined with a textured reflector.


From the review: 







I would describe that as light orange peel (LOP). Some could consider it medium (MOP). As my beamshots show, my sample is not as ringy as most XR-E lights, but YMMV. :shrug:



> Has Nitecore indicated that it will be updating the emitter to the increasingly popular XPG-R5 anytime soon or any other LED?


No idea, you'd have to ask them directly.



> Lastly, after over a year on the market and the introduction of so many new EDC models, would you rate the SR3 as a long-term reliable flashlight and still worthy of the $120.00 price tag. I know this is a partially subjective question, but your personal opinion will go a long way in whether I purchase the SR3 as my primary EDC or not. I hope that isn't placing unfair pressure on you, but "you da man" in all matters of illumination.


Sorry, I try to avoid "recommendations" of flashlights. I prefer to present the data and let folks draw their own conclusions. Long-term reliability is impossible to assess on one sample (especially considering all the other lights I review). You would probably be better off soliciting opinions from users who have held and used the light for an extended period.



jcalvert said:


> I kind of feel like I'm talking to the Wizard of Oz behind a computer curtain whose identity is never to be revealed. But the mystery is also kind of cool!


:laughing:


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

Thank you for your time and information. Asking for your recommendation when you review so many different manufacturers products was not fair to ask.

I will contact Nitecore directly to ask about any possible changes in the near term.

Suggesting to solicit opinions and feedback from those who have used the SR3 for a while makes much better sense.

Thanks for your reply!

All the best,
John


----------



## LiveForNight (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for sharing your perspective, and for the support.
> 
> :welcome:


 

I just saw in your signature that you have a battery fund. PP sent.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

I have recently bought two SR3 in my quest for ring-controlled lights.
It is, by far, the most solid built light I have. It throws well, for a light of its size, and it feel very substatial in the hand.
Other than the unusual look of the SR3, the fact that the cigar grip is part of the tailcap may be considered questionable. Anyway, I like the 8 levels of brightness, and I am not bothered from the ease the strobe can be unvoluntarily engaged.
My complaint with Nitecore is about the selector ring.
I was expecting the SR3 to use eight Hall magnetic sensors and one magnet, like ALL the rest of the ring controlled lights on the market to date.
I found out... the SR3 uses three Hall sensors and eight (or more) magnets. They compose the numbers from 0 to 7 with bynary code, using eight bynary values (the magnets) upon three bits (represented from the three Hall sensors).
An Hall sensor cost one dollar, one magnet cost one cent. With a little complication in the design, they saved maybe 5 dollars on the production costs. In our market system, 5 dollars of savings at the production level are from 25 to 50 dollars less from the final customer price. Everything is still looking fine, so far.
What happen during the transitioning of the control ring? 
The control circuit has undefined transition states. WHile increasing or decreasing the brightness, expecially around the middle level, the brightness of the led changes randomly, because of the binary input control.
Nitecore should have used eight sensors (or at least have inserted a delay in the transition between the levels) in my opinion, so this behavior, due to the intrinsic design, could have been avoided in such an expensive light.
While it is not a blatant defect, it is something that goes against the user fair expectations. I have used expensive Hi-Fi power amplifiers, with volume adjustment made with discrete steps, and the volume, between one level and the next, was increasing or decreasing "as expected" during the transition of the control knob, not going random - and finally setting at the detent - like the SR3 does. 

Aside from this unexpected design "feature", which I consider a flaw, I am very satisfied with this light.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## DimGR (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

although this light is not EDC friendly , some of you must edc this.. how do you carry it daily? i'm looking for ideas here

thanks


----------



## Budda (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

the only way is in a holster, otherwise you'll shred your pocket.


----------



## Moonshadow (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*



> The control circuit has undefined transition states. WHile increasing or decreasing the brightness, expecially around the middle level, the brightness of the led changes randomly, because of the binary input control.
> Nitecore should have used eight sensors (or at least have inserted a delay in the transition between the levels) in my opinion, so this behavior, due to the intrinsic design, could have been avoided in such an expensive light.


Sounds like Nitecore should have used a Gray Code:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_code


----------



## DimGR (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: NiteCore SR3 (1xCR123A/RCR) Review + 18650 Extension: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, & More*

is this considered to be a flaw in the overall quality of this flashlight or it doesnt really matter?


----------

